# salary?? help please



## CBL

Anyone who has an idea on the average salary of financial planner jobs in hong kong? Badly needs advice..


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately, I have no experience with Hong Kong so I can't really help you on your salary question. Have you tried googling any of the major financial journals or newspapers for HK, or scanning the job ads on Monster or any other job search site? Sometimes you can get an idea from job postings what is considered an "attractive" salary. (Obviously, they aren't going to advertise one that would be considered sub-standard.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## noodleweb

Just a thought but why would a finacial planner not know what the salary rate is


----------



## danny

Search it in google.


----------



## Singapura

I found this on the Michael Page website


Internal Audit - Financial 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$500,000 
3–5 years HK$500,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$850,000 
7+ years HK$850,000+ 
Internal Audit - IT 
1–3 years HK$240,000 HK$400,000 
3–5 years HK$400,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$840,000 
7+ years HK$840,000+ 
Financial / Management Accounting 
1–3 years HK$240,000 HK$400,000 
3–5 years HK$400,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$850,000 
7+ years HK$850,000+ 
Product Control & Middle Office 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$420,000 
3–5 years HK$420,000 HK$700,000 
5–7years HK$700,000 HK$1,000,000 
7+ years HK$1,000,000+ 
Operations / Settlements 
1–3 years HK$200,000 HK$300,000 
3–5 years HK$300,000 HK$450,000 
5–7years HK$450,000 HK$820,000 
7+ years HK$820,000+ 
Compliance 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$600,000 
3–5 years HK$600,000 HK$900,000 
5–7years HK$900,000 HK$1,200,000 
7+ years HK$1,200,000+ 
Financial Services >> Back & Middle Office >> Hong Kong 
Job Title 
Min Max 
Internal Audit - Financial 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$500,000 
3–5 years HK$500,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$850,000 
7+ years HK$850,000+ 
Internal Audit - IT 
1–3 years HK$240,000 HK$400,000 
3–5 years HK$400,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$840,000 
7+ years HK$840,000+ 
Financial / Management Accounting 
1–3 years HK$240,000 HK$400,000 
3–5 years HK$400,000 HK$600,000 
5–7years HK$600,000 HK$850,000 
7+ years HK$850,000+ 
Product Control & Middle Office 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$420,000 
3–5 years HK$420,000 HK$700,000 
5–7years HK$700,000 HK$1,000,000 
7+ years HK$1,000,000+ 
Operations / Settlements 
1–3 years HK$240,000 HK$325,000 
3–5 years HK$325,000 HK$540,000 
5–7years HK$540,000 HK$840,000 
7+ years HK$840,000+ 
Compliance 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$600,000 
3–5 years HK$600,000 HK$900,000 
5–7years HK$900,000 HK$1,200,000 
7+ years HK$1,200,000+ 
Market Risk Management 
1–3 years HK$300,000 HK$600,000 
3–5 years HK$600,000 HK$745,000 
5–7years HK$700,000 HK$1,100,000 
7+ years HK$1,100,000+


----------

